# Spilt coffee all over Mouse and keyboard lol



## Shane

right guys the situation is.....i spilt nearly a whole cup of coffee all over my keyboard and quite alot of it got under my Laser mouse.

the keyboard is gone,it wont work properly and i have replaced it already with a nice new Logitech 600 series.

however i only purchased the mouse (Logitch RX1000)about a month ago,the mouse still works but the left click button now clicks loud when i press it and its quite stiff,its also not as sensitive as it used to be.

i thought about opening the mouse up but i think they have put the screws under the pads at the bottom of the mouse and i know if i remove them to access the screws then the mouse will never realy be the same again because the pads wont stick on as good.

what you reccomend i do?


----------



## Geoff

I would go see Doc Brown and ask to borrow his DeLorean so you can go back in time before you spilled coffee on your mouse so you can tell yourself not to drink coffee near the computer!


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1134021 said:
			
		

> I would go see Doc Brown and ask to borrow his DeLorean so you can go back in time before you spilled coffee on your mouse so you can tell yourself not to drink coffee near the computer!



haha if only eh? i cant believe it though,it was actualy my headphone cable that knocked it over!

i picked up my headphones to put them on and me been dumb nocked it all over


----------



## tlarkin

pebkac

I would disconnect the mouse and put some rubbing alcohol over the buttons.  It is non abrasive, non conductive, and will clean out some of that stickyness.


----------



## massahwahl

tlarkin said:


> pebkac
> 
> I would disconnect the mouse and put some rubbing alcohol over the buttons.  It is non abrasive, non conductive, and will clean out some of that stickyness.



Technically couldnt he sort of soak it in rubbing alcohol to loosen some of that gunk up and then allow it time to dry properly? That way no worries about opening it up and guaranteed to get in and loosen that now stale coffee up!


----------



## Shane

ukulele_ninja said:


> Technically couldnt he sort of soak it in rubbing alcohol to loosen some of that gunk up and then allow it time to dry properly? That way no worries about opening it up and guaranteed to get in and loosen that now stale coffee up!



suppose i could,But again wouldnt that make the pads on the bottom of the mouse to come off?


----------



## massahwahl

Nevakonaza said:


> suppose i could,But again wouldnt that make the pads on the bottom of the mouse to come off?



well dont submerge the whole thing, just put enough in a bowl that you could turn the mouse upside down in and it would cover the buttons, or just to the bottom surface of the mouse so the pads stayed relatively dry.


----------



## tlarkin

ukulele_ninja said:


> Technically couldnt he sort of soak it in rubbing alcohol to loosen some of that gunk up and then allow it time to dry properly? That way no worries about opening it up and guaranteed to get in and loosen that now stale coffee up!



sure if it is really that bad you could do that


----------



## Shane

yeah i just think its just gone inside that left button,the laser still works fine.

anyway thanks guys il try it.


----------



## tlarkin

no one got my IT joke huh?


----------



## porterjw

tlarkin said:


> no one got my IT joke huh?



I'm not sure who's nerdier...you for typing it or me for smirking without googling


----------



## Cleric7x9

idk if someone suggested this already, but let it soak in rubbing alcohol for about an hour, then let it dry for 24 hours. i do that for keyboards at work all the time, works 9/10 times for me


----------



## tlarkin

oh it is an inside joke, and only people that work IT really know such things.  I once told my friend that exact same thing when fixing his computer and he stared at me like a dear in headlights and asked me if that was a real error message and what it meant.

I told him what it really meant, and he laughed and then he wanted to know all the inside jokes so I told him.


----------



## Hdk20

Yes, like everyone else is saying rub some alcohol on it, seems to help.


----------



## teamhex

Nevakonaza said:


> right guys the situation is.....i spilt nearly a whole cup of coffee all over my keyboard and quite alot of it got under my Laser mouse.
> 
> the keyboard is gone,it wont work properly and i have replaced it already with a nice new Logitech 600 series.
> 
> however i only purchased the mouse (Logitch RX1000)about a month ago,the mouse still works but the left click button now clicks loud when i press it and its quite stiff,its also not as sensitive as it used to be.
> 
> i thought about opening the mouse up but i think they have put the screws under the pads at the bottom of the mouse and i know if i remove them to access the screws then the mouse will never realy be the same again because the pads wont stick on as good.
> 
> what you reccomend i do?



Sounds like you've got an I D 10 T error there(thats an IT joke....), may need to just buy another mouse  j/k man you should try the alcohol.


----------



## bomberboysk

Lol, pebkac is a classic. I D 10 T is another good one, i use those all the time helpin people out with computers.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> pebkac
> 
> I would disconnect the mouse and put some rubbing alcohol over the buttons.  It is non abrasive, non conductive, and will clean out some of that stickyness.



Worked for me when I spilled apple juice on my board.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Worked for me when I spilled apple juice on my board.



now that must have been sticky


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> now that must have been sticky



Not as bad as I thought actually.. I cleaned all the keys initially, but then a few would get sticky/stuck, so I'd pop em off, clean em, and that's all she wrote.


----------

